

Ask HN: I only have HackerNews cred of (15), does it matter? - flavmartins

I&#x27;ve submitted a few links and comments on HackerNews but like more users, I don&#x27;t ever make it to the front page. Actually, most of my stuff usually gets 2, maybe 3, total ^ on HN.<p>So, here&#x27;s my question. Does it really matter?<p>Is my (15) cred number with HackerNews just a vanity metric or does HackerNews actually improve my experience or sharing ability as I get a higher cred number?<p>Thoughts?
======
benologist
You asked the same question at 10 karma and got a detailed response from
anigbrowl:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5948259](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5948259)

------
unimpressive
At 500 you get the downvote. Your karma impacts how your comment is ranked on
the page IIRC.

Besides that it's a vanity metric.

I'd actually prefer to know how many people read my comment more than I would
how many people felt like giving me imaginary points over it.

------
aleprok
Myself I do not check for the user karma when up voting the link or comment. I
do it if I like the content.

------
count
If it's any consolation, it's up to 16 now...

------
mkelley82
So there... you have your answer. At least you have more than my meager 7.

------
sciguy77
Haha sucker, I have 33!

